# Lamp Clamp Setup



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Today I received everything for my western hognose hatchling setup, however I have fallen at the first hurdle setting up the heat lamp. I have attached a picture of the setup, I would appreciate any help regarding how to set a lamp clamp up or if it is the correct lamp type for my 2ft vivarium.
http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/westie2345/media/100_2136_zpsaf46b5ab.jpg.html


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

westie2345 said:


> Today I received everything for my western hognose hatchling setup, however I have fallen at the first hurdle setting up the heat lamp. I have attached a picture of the setup, I would appreciate any help regarding how to set a lamp clamp up or if it is the correct lamp type for my 2ft vivarium.
> [URL=http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/westie2345/100_2136_zpsaf46b5ab.jpg]image[/URL]http://s1374.photobucket.com/user/westie2345/media/100_2136_zpsaf46b5ab.jpg.html


I am not a snake expert by any stretch of the imagination, but I would think a heat mat, that covers 1/3 - 1/2 of the viv, on a thermostat is probably more appropriate for your Hognose.


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Problem is they are a burrowing species meaning if they are too hot they burrow. If I used a heat mat it would be getting closer to the heat source.


----------



## GavinMc (Jan 9, 2013)

westie2345 said:


> Problem is they are a burrowing species meaning if they are too hot they burrow. If I used a heat mat it would be getting closer to the heat source.


That is the same with a few lizards yet we still use them, the thing is as long as you can get a low enough temp. at the cool end with the recommended heat at the hot end then it should be fine.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

In a viv personally I would buy a ceramic fitment that screws to the top of the viv connected via heat resistant cable then a ceramic heat emitter and a suitable bulb guard to stop the snake getting near it. This would then be plugged into a Pulse or dimmer thermostat.

I think it's reptiles-ink on here that can sell you most of that.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

Ceramic heater and guard with the pulse stat as already stated is probably your best bet, and usually the best to use with most snakes  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## westie2345 (Feb 7, 2013)

Far2lively said:


> Ceramic heater and guard with the pulse stat as already stated is probably your best bet, and usually the best to use with most snakes


 Thanks managed to get the lamp at a good angle and hot temp, however there is only 1 degree C of a gradient in the cold end in both faunariums.

It may be the lack of substrate but I don't want to open my eco earth until I have the snakes.

The thermometer displays are obviously not staying in there.


----------



## Far2lively (Sep 8, 2012)

westie2345 said:


> Thanks managed to get the lamp at a good angle and hot temp, however there is only 1 degree C of a gradient in the cold end in both faunariums.
> 
> It may be the lack of substrate but I don't want to open my eco earth until I have the snakes.
> [URL=http://i1374.photobucket.com/albums/ag425/westie2345/100_2145_zpsfaf712a8.jpg]image[/URL]
> The thermometer displays are obviously not staying in there.


Maybe a heat mat and the lamp will give you a better gradient, the lamp for ambient air temps and the heat mat in between the faunariums to give a hot and cold end? Obviously the lamp will be on a lower setting, it's all just a case of messing around with thermostats and probes


----------

